# what spider is this



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw this earlier today and was wondering what kind it is and if poison or not.It has a little spot on the body.Is in southeast usa.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Impossible to tell from the photo.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Could be a wolf spider, but really hard to tell from pic.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like a dead grass spider to me.

http://www.termite.com/spider-identification.html


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in Fla. and the only spider we have to watch out for is the brown widow which is easily identified by a red mark on the underside, plus easy to spots beige egg sacs.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

it has a set up on it of 3 dots that are yellow looking 2 small ones at top an a larger at bottom,no lines .its about the size of a pencil eraser maybe a tad bigger.and its dark brown in color.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't tell by your pic, it looks dead whatever it is. Did it look something like this when it was alive?: The yellow dots don't quite line up as in your pic. This is a crab spider. Located throughout North America and southern Canada.

They do have venom, but not poisonous to humans. Loves flowers, flower beds, flower blossums. Hunts like a jumping spider.

Best advice I can give you is to take the remains (if you still have it or catch another one), put it in a plastic bag and take it to your local county agricultual extension for identification. They will know for sure what kind of spider it is, as there are so many species of spiders. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Energyrater (Dec 11, 2009)

Almost positive it's a wolf spider.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?131561-Is-this-a-wolf-or-grass-spider


----------

